# Most G move in and out of the ring?



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Wlad being a G by licking Chisora's spray up like it was nothing.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Wlad being a G by licking Chisora's spray up like it was nothing.


Does the 'G' stand for gay?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

That's gotta be the worst example possible


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Wlad being a G by licking Chisora's spray up like it was nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried uploading a roy Jones jr gif but it won't work.










=









certain KO's make me go that [email protected] got clapped. That was one instance

look at how this foo's head snapped back


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

just realized op said what wlad did was G

he must not be familiar with the term. back in bball's, someone who actually understands the term G, youth he created A Thread Highlighting The Most Un-G Fighters

Wlad made the top of the list for taking it


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Danny said:


> Does the 'G' stand for gay?


Probably not but I'm not entirely sure, I only picked it up since I joined boxingscene.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a sucker punch, probably the worst example ever.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That ain't no G shit, you gotta sucker punch the tree of all people to KO him? Had to punch him twice too, get the fuck outta here with Floyd's ***** ass punching.

Josesito broke that Jaw without having to suckerpunch Ortreez.










Did it with his fucken eyes closed too, that is some G shit.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Spitting water in the face of the undisputed heavyweight champ of the world is honestly one of the coolest things i've ever seen a fighter do, especially because the Kiltschko brothers are known for being controlling and playing mind games with their opponents

Licking it up is without a doubt the most fucked up bizarre thing possible though, when Chisora splatters Fury I doubt Wlad fights him, Chisora would have him shaken before they even step in to the ring and has the perfect style to end Wlad's dominance

Del Boy undisputed Champ '15

Bookmark it


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Probably not but I'm not entirely sure, I only picked it up since I joined boxingscene.


if you got it from boxingscene, then you're more confused about the term than the fools on this board

azzk people *who* introduced the term among boxing fans, and you'll realize the term G embodies things that are likely the complete opposite of what you wish it meant

these days the term has been watered down and decayed. fools will call fighters with subservient beta bitch boy attitudes G simply because they're a fan


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> if you got it from boxingscene, then you're more confused about the term than the fools on this board
> 
> azzk people *who* introduced the term among boxing fans, and you'll realize the term G embodies things that are likely the complete opposite of what you wish it meant


It doesn't take rocket science to understand it, perhaps you are confused when you are using Floyd boy who hits someone with a blatant suckerpunch who happened to be WhoreTreez of all fighters.



Unknown Poster said:


> Licking it up is without a doubt the most fucked up bizarre thing possible though, when Chisora splatters Fury I doubt Wlad fights him, Chisora would have him shaken before they even step in to the ring and has the perfect style to end Wlad's dominance
> 
> Del Boy undisputed Champ '15
> 
> Bookmark it


Licking it up and staring him back is one of the best response he could have done. If Wlad had just taken it and walked off I would of said yep that's a bitch move but Wlad kept his calm and kept up with the cold calculating stone face mood he maintains and continued to stare Chisora down.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Gary O'Sullivan the OG.


----------



## CloudManZ (Jun 4, 2013)

Morales switching southpaw for his 12th round vs Pacquiao 1 and brawling with him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Wlad being a G by licking Chisora's spray up like it was nothing.
> 
> 
> [/URL]


what's funny is that move got Wladimir the number 1 spot on the *anti*-G list in 2012 @MichiganWarrior


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> just realized op said what wlad did was G
> 
> he must not be familiar with the term. back in bball's, someone who actually understands the term G, youth he created A Thread Highlighting The Most Un-G Fighters
> 
> Wlad made the top of the list for taking it


:lol: I'm glad you remember that


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Mayorga letting Tito hit him with that Left hook 3 times.....


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Chisora smacking the taste out of Vitali's mouth was pretty G. That dude really doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

That was one cringe-worthy moment in cinema.


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

Morales fighting as a southpaw in the 12th round of the first Pacquiao fight.

Hopkins doing push-ups in between rounds in the Pascal rematch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

the cobra said:


> Morales fighting as a southpaw in the 12th round of the first Pacquiao fight.
> 
> Hopkins doing push-ups in between rounds in the Pascal rematch.


good pick with Hopkins


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Barrera slamming hamed's head against the ring post. Barrera's general demeanor in that fight spells G.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing G about that.

Proper bitch move.

Pussyclart.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Dancing during a fight and looking good while doing it. Emanuel Augustus.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Cleverly just standing at watching as Bellew tried to get out of the ring at him and then thought better of it

:babyclev


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Danny Williams winning in the 12th round with a KO, while sporting a dislocated shoulder.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

G Move









G Move by Chisora









G Entrance by Shariff


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Mayorga letting Tito hit him with that Left hook 3 times.....


Yeah that was hella crazy/stupid/g.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> what's funny is that move got Wladimir the number 1 spot on the *anti*-G list in 2012 @*MichiganWarrior*


That's funny, you should of looked closer at your own fighter in the Ortiz "KO" and had that as number One.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Chisora smacking the taste out of Vitali's mouth was pretty G. That dude really doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

After Broner had talked so much shit and tried to clown him, the way Maidana handled his business in the ring was amongst the most G shit ever.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

hopkins dodging murat's punches while telling his corner they should stop the fight.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> After Broner had talked so much shit and tried to clown him, the way Maidana handled his business in the ring was amongst the most G shit ever.


this.

+


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


>


:happy


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kendrick Lamar walking you to the ring rapping = G










even if you are wearing pink.. :bart


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

TSOL said:


> this.
> 
> +


Shit, forgot about this. :rofl


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Nothing G about that.
> 
> Proper bitch move.
> 
> Pussyclart.


shut up white boy


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Mayorga letting Tito hit him with that Left hook 3 times.....


and this is one of the many reasons why I regret introducing the term among the boxing fan population

while Mayorga is one of the most G fighters of all time, that action was pure stupid

the best gangsters make themselves untouchable


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I'm glad you remember that


We should import that thread over to give these beginners some perspective

with the way things are going watch some ignorant pasty azz foo postin out of western europe say Algieri a G


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> That's funny, you should of looked closer at your own fighter in the Ortiz "KO" and had that as number One.


Mayweather vs Ortiz was one of Mayweather's pinnacles of G-ness


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Leonard mugging Hagler ?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> We should import that thread over to give these beginners some perspective
> 
> with the way things are going watch some ignorant pasty azz foo postin out of western europe say Algieri a G


It was in the ESB lounge :fire I'm pissed. It was probably the most creative writing I ever did


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> We should import that thread over to give these beginners some perspective
> 
> with the way things are going watch some ignorant pasty azz foo postin out of western europe say Algieri a G


:happy I have part of it saved because I sent it to Cellz in a PM











Brought to you by the esteemed CEO's of TEAM G INC

*MichiganWarrior aka "'G'ifu"*
*Leon aka " 'OG'riginator" *
*BballChump11 aka "The saGe"*
*bRoNeR**a**G aka "Gambino"*

In Michigan Warrior's absence, I will be presenting

*The Official P4P "Anti-G" List April 2012:*

*Dishonorable Mentions:* 
Zab Judah: How many times do we need to see him mentally and physically quit in fights and cry before we realize he's not a G
Vernon Paris: He talked a lot of mess to Judah before the buildup of their fight and got sonned. Even made people think "Super Judah was back"
Yuri Foreman: He's a lame jewish guy who got schooled by Wolak. The same guy who got a watermellon put on his head by Del Rod, and is the same guy thinking about going into MMA.
Julio Cesar Chavez J: It's not G to duck p4p rated fighters over drug tests and to be a daddy's boy
Thomas Adamek: Polish Glass

These guys just barely scraped by from making the list. If they're lucky, they'll stay completely off, but who knows what's in store for them in the future.
Now to the top 10

*10:* Pongsaklek Wonjongkam









From: Nakhon Ratchasima, Thailand

This guy has been fighting nothing but bums his whole career. Look at his record and you'll see all his fights all take place in Thailand, and if you're lucky, he'll go to Japan or Cambodia. They were hyping this guy up as a top p4p rated fighter for so long, but what top rated fighter fights a guy with a record of 1-3, 0-2 and 1-2 back to back. Jose Benavidez is fighting tougher guys than this. Unfortunately for him, he picked the wrong cherry when he got Sonny Boy Jaro (33-10-5). Jaro knocked him right off the p4p list and into the Anti-G List.

*9:* Nonito Donaire









From: Bohol, Philippines

Donaire is a tremendous fighter, but he's a lame. Donaire lets his bimbo wife Rachel boss him around too much. Real G's don't take that crap (look at Jack Johnson and Mayweather as reference). Then G's don't cry AFTER you won a fight about the trash talk your opponent said to you. And I mean literally cry. This video (click) was the ticket that got him on the list.

*8:* Super Shot Mosley









From: Pomona, California

Mosley earned himself on this list for multiple reasons. This Larry Holmes lookin mother fucker is the only guy I know in the 21th century with a jheri curl. Mosley is stuck in the past, that's probably why's he's still fighting at 40. He doesn't make it any better on himself, when similar to Donaire, Mosley let his ex wife boss him around also. If you can answer where his old belts were at, then you'd know the answer why he's on this list. Not to mention, G's don't do this (click)

*7:* Devon Alexander









From: St. Louis, Missouri

I still can't get over his weak exit from the Bradley fight (click). Devon, which is a girl's name, has robberies over Kotelnik and Matthysse. He redeemed himself a little with his MMA fight against Maidana, but it wasn't enough to get him off the list. When I watch his fights, I have to mute the TV because of the commentators sucking him off and because of yelling with every move.

*6:* Timothy "Dookie Storm" Bradley









From: Cathedral City, California

Now I know a lot of you would think it'd be silly to put him over Devon. Some might think it's silly to put him on at all, but there was a lot of discussion about this pick, and I believe the right decision was made. Bradley is a straight house *****. He was and still is a very hungry fighter who always comes to a fight prepared and focused. His switch to Top Rank is where thinks started looking bleak (click). He sold himself out to the dark side and doing whatever the man wants him to do in order to get that big payday. Then his duck of Amir Khan is suspect. He talked so much trash to Amir in the past and then when Amir is ready, Bradley the bulldog just tucks his tail in between his legs (click).

*5:* Charlie Zelenoff









From: Los Angeles, California


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Martinez not watching PWill go down after landing that huge left hook

Oscar glaring at Mayorga after dropping him

Mayweather staying out of it when all hell broke loose vs Judah

Mayweather daring Mosely to try the same combo that stunned him in round 2, then popping the shit out of Shane when he was foolish enough to try it


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

"Got any excuses tonight Roy?!" - Antonio Tarver


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> "Got any excuses tonight Roy?!" - Antonio Tarver


supafly knows wsup


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> *8:* Super Shot Mosley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoa i dont remember seeing that. crazy.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Mayweather vs Ortiz was one of Mayweather's pinnacles of G-ness


G for Pathetic ?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> G for Pathetic ?


I bet if Nigel Benn did it, you'd be on your knees wiping the cum off your lips


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I bet if Nigel Benn did it, you'd be on your knees wiping the cum off your lips


Benn should have been KO'd in the first round against McCllelan if it wasn't for the poor refereeing from the Italian fella who gave a late count.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I bet if Nigel Benn did it, you'd be on your knees wiping the cum off your lips


Nigel Benn never cheap shotted some contender and if he did I wouldn't call it ' G '. One day you'll grow up


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

The wink :hat

From Dougies facebook page.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

When Mayweather cried after the Baldomir fight for not being appreciated enough. Takes a real man to convey their true emotions. That was straight up G.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)




----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> When Mayweather cried after the Baldomir fight for not being appreciated enough. Takes a real man to convey their true emotions. That was straight up G.












G.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Losers


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Losers


White boys dont know what being a G is

Mayweatger iced that mutherfucker and smiled haha

Str8 G


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> Nigel Benn never cheap shotted some contender and if he did I wouldn't call it ' G '. One day you'll grow up


Nigel benn rabbit punched McClellan into retardation then spent his entire career hiding from Roy


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Losers


Flomos will do whatever possible to add Floyd to a G list. Floyd is a brilliant boxer but he ain't no G.

To stay on topic.

Charlie Z bitch slapping Floyd Sr. in his own fucken gym, while surrounded by Mayweather groupies.






G.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Flomos will do whatever possible to add Floyd to a G list. Floyd is a brilliant boxer but he ain't no G.
> 
> To stay on topic.
> 
> ...


We invented the G list pussy. A ****** no mark like you whos a G. Fack u mean kid. :rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

BLAAAAATTTT!!!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> We invented the G list pussy. A ****** no mark like you whos a G. Fack u mean kid. :rofl


No G list included Floyd so you had to invent your own ***** ass list add him.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> No G list included Floyd so you had to invent your own ***** ass list add him.


actually he was the first fighter to be consistently referred to as a G

as I said earlier u dumb crackers dont even know how the term originated

you dont even know which exact poster brought the term to boxing fans let alone which board it originally started on


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> No G list included Floyd so you had to invent your own ***** ass list add him.


there were only two issues of G lists in existence dumbAZZ. I was behind the scenes for both

u cultureless suburbanite hoes mindlessly copy urban slang trying to be cool. in the end you look stupid as your misuse bastardizes the term


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> White boys dont know what being a G is
> 
> Mayweatger iced that mutherfucker and smiled haha
> 
> Str8 G


:lol: real talk, no lie. When Mayweather KO'd Ortiz, my exact reaction was to start yelling over and over "Floyd's a G, Floyd's a fuckin G"



Pedrin1787 said:


> Flomos will do whatever possible to add Floyd to a G list. Floyd is a brilliant boxer but he ain't no G.
> 
> To stay on topic.
> 
> ...


What's G about getting your ass kicked by a diseased man in his 60's and trying to run outside the ring to avoid your beating? Leave the G talk to people who know what they're talking about


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> there were only two issues of G lists in existence dumbAZZ. I was behind the scenes for both
> 
> u cultureless suburbanite hoes mindlessly copy urban slang trying to be cool. in the end you look stupid as your misuse bastardizes the term


Oh noes...the Flomo brigade is out in full force. You guys are very insecure about your legendary G list. A couple of posts poking holes in your delusional Flomo idea of what a "G" is and all you **** come galloping in to defend Floyd's honor.

I couldn't care less about your shit ESB lounge threads... Shit, Frog Jenkins is more of a G than all you **** put together.

Staying on topic.

Marquez covering his massive cawk with a sombrero after schooling Floyd's boogieman.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

[MENTION][/MENTION]


bballchump11 said:


> :lol: real talk, no lie. When Mayweather KO'd Ortiz, my exact reaction was to start yelling over and over "Floyd's a G, Floyd's a fuckin G"
> 
> What's G about getting your ass kicked by a diseased man in his 60's and trying to run outside the ring to avoid your beating? Leave the G talk to people who know what they're talking about


leave em be

these hoe cakes think it's morally wrong to retaliate against dirty fighting by being even dirtier

mofuckas must have thought gahndi was a G growing up. meanwhile all the heterosexual children made Mike Tyson their hero


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I agree, Juan is a G and has been crowned as such. Along with Broner, Froch, Vitali before the Chisora slap, Chisora himself, Rios etc


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Oh noes...the Flomo brigade is out in full force. You guys are very insecure about your legendary G list. A couple of posts poking holes in your delusional Flomo idea of what a "G" is and all you **** come galloping in to defend Floyd's honor.
> 
> I couldn't care less about your shit ESB lounge threads... Shit, Frog Jenkins is more of a G than all you **** put together.
> 
> ...


it didnt take long for ur glass jaw to crack as evident by ur non sense about how big another man's dick is

if it wasnt obvious already, G for you stands for gay. Now it makes sense why your anally pounded soft pasty azz gets constipated when The ppl call Floyd a G

How are you so stupid. I'm willing to bet your mother would take a long good look at ur face in disgust before mercilessly pounding away ur brain cells. then she'd break down in tears over birthing you before pops would give her a measly amount of comfort cum to swallow

fuck the flomos. they'll cockslap you later

LEON vs pendejo1787 is like ice to matches. you wont make it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> it didnt take long for ur glass jaw to crack as evident by ur non sense about how big another man's dick is
> 
> if it wasnt obvious already, G for you stands for gay. Now it makes sense why your anally pounded soft pasty azz gets constipated when The ppl call Floyd a G
> 
> ...


:rofl


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: real talk, no lie. When Mayweather KO'd Ortiz, my exact reaction was to start yelling over and over "Floyd's a G, Floyd's a fuckin G"
> 
> What's G about getting your ass kicked by a diseased man in his 60's and trying to run outside the ring to avoid your beating? Leave the G talk to people who know what they're talking about


Oh look, the whole team is here. Great.

What's so G about sucker punching a Tree thats trying to hug it out, bro? Floyd had everyone on his side when he sucker punched Ortiz, and was on his home turf. Charlie on the other hand sucker punched Mayweather in his own house, surrounded by May supporters. That wasn't going to end well for Charlie, G for going for it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> it didnt take long for ur glass jaw to crack as evident by ur non sense about how big another man's dick is
> 
> if it wasnt obvious already, G for you stands for gay. Now it makes sense why your anally pounded soft pasty azz gets constipated when The ppl call Floyd a G
> 
> ...












G.

Night boys.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

The G'est thing Floyd did was when he was talking to the commentary team during a round, funny as fuck :lol:


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Barrera slamming hamed's head against the ring post. Barrera's general demeanor in that fight spells G.


:good


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

fuuuuuuckkkk :stonk


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

JamieC said:


> The G'est thing Floyd did was when he was talking to the commentary team during a round, funny as fuck :lol:


Man I hadn't thought about this in years, that was some cool shit to be fair

I can't find a clip of it but wasn't it Kellerman talking about Yank football?


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

CloudManZ said:


> Morales switching southpaw for his 12th round vs Pacquiao 1 and brawling with him.


Now that is a "G" move - even better was his interview afterwards.
Merchant "Why did you go southpaw and brawl with him when you just needed to get through the round"
Morales "Did you enjoy it?"
Merchant "Of course"
Morales "Ok then".

RJJ did a lot of stuff in the ring back in the day which ranks up there


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd a G? :lol:
He's the complete opposite of the term. He's a moaning insecure boxer who plays it safe in the ring and has zero showmanship unless you call his crass fake-a$$ behavior to build up a fight as showmanship! He's technically brilliant but he ain't no G...bloody fanboys man :rolleyes


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

@Pedrin1787 @Sexy Sergio (LEON) The consensus is Floyd is a not G. Let's move on and not ruin the thread.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: real talk, no lie. When Mayweather KO'd Ortiz, my exact reaction was to start yelling over and over "*Floyd's a G, Floyd's a fuckin G"
> *
> 
> What's G about getting your ass kicked by a diseased man in his 60's and trying to run outside the ring to avoid your beating? Leave the G talk to people who know what they're talking about


*** :-(


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Has nobody mentioned the Floyd clone in the top right of the picture?

Cloning yourself and then buying your clone a ringside seat is G as fuck.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


>


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


>


:lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> @Pedrin1787 @Sexy Sergio (LEON) The consensus is Floyd is a not G. Let's move on and not ruin the thread.[/QUute]
> 
> Sausage ass nucca :rofl


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course this ****** picks Floyds sucker punch.... You don't know the meaning of G. Fuck off.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> @Pedrin1787 @Sexy Sergio (LEON) The consensus is Floyd is a not G. Let's move on and not ruin the thread.


ur thread was doomed from the get go

u want to pass up wlad taking shit from Gsora as G. if anyone was a G there, it was Gsora. going by the dimwitted logic you and the rest of the wannabes use 50 Cent was also a G for getting shot. no, the guy who shot him was a gangster

as I said earlier most dont know the origins of the term let alone the definition. u squares saw the term being used then blindly latched on thinking it'd be cool. all while being totally clueless in reality

Gsora smacking Vlad is G
David Haye glassing Gsora is G
JUAN clapping emmanuel for robbing him in their prior fight was G

putting someone down with A cheap shot is hella gangster in response to a headbutt

Tyson 'taking it to the streets' against Holyfield for frequently headbutting him was G

what's next. you going to start a lounge thread about how you're 'G' after someone rinses their morning water in ur face

dumb azz fools


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Holy shit this thread makes me cringe.

Anyone over 10 years old using the phrase 'G' should feel embarrassed.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> White boys dont know what being a G is
> 
> Mayweatger iced that mutherfucker and smiled haha
> 
> Str8 G


Of course some ****** like you and BBchump make this comment.

White boys don't know what G is???? If thats the case why is there endless amounts of rappers stealing their names of old school white gangsters?


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: real talk, no lie. When Mayweather KO'd Ortiz, my exact reaction was to start yelling over and over "Floyd's a G, Floyd's a fuckin G"


...your such a fuckin queer.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Of course this ******** picks Floyds sucker punch.... You don't know the meaning of G. Fuck off.


if that were true, ur mother would have nvr got the fertilization necessary to make u. think before you speak son for u know nearly nothing about everything


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> if that were true, ur mother would have nvr got the fertilization necessary to make u. think before you speak son for u know nearly nothing about everything


I guess you thought you were making a G move as well while typing your played out "mama" joke?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Medicine said:


> I guess you thought you were making a G move as well while typing your played out "mama" joke?


u dont like it. go tell her she has poor taste in men. she'll smack some much needed sense into u with her saggy azz left tit for disrespecting ur pops

I known u since ur start. it seems ur discounted medicine isnt doing the job anymore. so u go onto this forum and project urself screaming ****** everywhere in search of a gay lover to pound ur wounded diseased azz into 7th heaven


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> u dont like it. go tell her she has poor taste in men. she'll smack some much needed sense into u with her saggy azz left tit for disrespecting ur pops
> 
> I known u since ur start. it seems ur discounted medicine isnt doing the job anymore. so u go onto this forum and project urself screaming ****** everywhere in search of a gay lover to pound ur wounded diseased azz into 7th heaven


Im sorry but is this corny trash talk suppose to effect me or something?


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

A Furious Roberto Duran refusing to shake Ray Leonards hand after montreal tells him and all his party to fuck off,punches Leonards brother then tells Benitez to suck his dick


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Of course this ****** picks Floyds sucker punch.... You don't know the meaning of G. Fuck off.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

you made a mistake...quick, edit your post @MichiganWarrior


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Im sorry but is this corny trash talk suppose to effect me or something?


u been reduced to waiting on my responses with weak I DUN CARE responses of ur own. how did u expect people not to see through ur obvious bitch move

as dumb as u are I'll give u the benefit of the doubt and say u know the answer to ur own witless question


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> ...your such a fuckin queer.


did you already come out of the closest, Tom?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Floyd is a G you ****** fucks. Hilarious how his little ass would whoop everyone on this board's yet you try and act hard :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> *** :-(


wipe Nigel Benn's cum off your lips bruh.

G Man KO1 over Nigel Benn


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Floyd is a G you ****** fucks. Hilarious how his little ass would whoop everyone on this board's yet you try and act hard :rofl


Yeah but thats not saying much, most pro boxers would fuck up everyone on this board


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> ur thread was doomed from the get go
> 
> u want to pass up wlad taking shit from Gsora as G. if anyone was a G there, it was Gsora. going by the dimwitted logic you and the rest of the wannabes use 50 Cent was also a G for getting shot. no, the guy who shot him was a gangster
> 
> ...


Tyson ain't G for that stuff with Holyfield, he was mentally weak and couldn't handle someone who had his number.

That was probably only Haye's true moment of Gness.

You say Wlad ain't G for that move, obviously he wasn't going to ruin his brother's fight by attacking Chisora in the ring so him taking it was G as well as licking it up. Wlad don't care about no germs and wasn't phased by Chisora's cheap tactics that we're just a cry for attention.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

EvianMcGirt said:


> Has nobody mentioned the Floyd clone in the top right of the picture?
> 
> Cloning yourself and then buying your clone a ringside seat is G as fuck.


:lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Most "G" move ever was barely even a move at all:

When Chisora spit in Wlad's face, at the Vitali -Chisora fight.

Wlad just stood there smiling at him, then licked his lips. I'm not a Wlad fan, but that was "G" as fuck.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Most "G" move ever was barely even a move at all:
> 
> When Chisora spit in Wlad's face, at the Vitali -Chisora fight.
> 
> Wlad just stood there smiling at him, then licked his lips. I'm not a Wlad fan, but that was "G" as fuck.


Being G is keeping your cool and that's what Wlad did. He just kept it cold and stared down Chisora like the cretin he is knowing he could of ended his career right there with a Wlad straight right.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Tyson ain't G for that stuff with Holyfield, he was mentally weak and couldn't handle someone who had his number.
> 
> That was probably only Haye's true moment of Gness.
> 
> You say Wlad ain't G for that move, obviously he wasn't going to ruin his brother's fight by attacking Chisora in the ring so him taking it was G as well as licking it up. Wlad don't care about no germs and wasn't phased by Chisora's cheap tactics that we're just a cry for attention.


Wlad did the smartest thing in the sense that he if he retaliated it could have cancelled the fight.

He should have KOd Chisora.
That was the only G thing to do in that scenario.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

From approximately 2:05 in.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Wlad did the smartest thing in the sense that he if he retaliated it could have cancelled the fight.
> 
> He should have KOd Chisora.
> That was the only G thing to do in that scenario.


It would be stupid, he'd look like an idiot trying to strike at Chisora while ring security and the entourage break them up and Wlad would be left with an angry look on his face and Chisora would be happy knowing he got under Wlad's skin.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> It would be stupid, he'd look like an idiot trying to strike at Chisora while ring security and the entourage break them up and Wlad would be left with an angry look on his face and Chisora would be happy knowing he got under Wlad's skin.


Not if he had managed to knock Chisora down/out cold with a single shot.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Harry greb hiding that he was blind in one eye. Everything about monzon was gangster.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> u dont like it. go tell her she has poor taste in men. she'll smack some much needed sense into u with her saggy azz left tit for disrespecting ur pops
> 
> I known u since ur start. it seems ur discounted medicine isnt doing the job anymore. so u go onto this forum and project urself screaming ****** everywhere in search of a gay lover to pound ur wounded diseased azz into 7th heaven


Wow you are such a dumba$$ twat! :rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Most "G" move ever was barely even a move at all:
> 
> When Chisora spit in Wlad's face, at the Vitali -Chisora fight.
> 
> Wlad just stood there smiling at him, then licked his lips. I'm not a Wlad fan, but that was "G" as fuck.


:rofl
:rofl

Licking another mans spit off your face is G.

@bballchump11


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Wow you are such a dumba$$ twat! :rofl


if you keep your mouth shut for long enough, I'll spit some water in your face. Then you can come running back to your gay friends on this board to tell them about how 'G' you were for letting a man spit in your face. of course G for you guys stand for Gay

you get any form liquid from a male in your face and feel proud of yourself likening it getting some man milk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :rofl
> :rofl
> 
> Licking another mans spit off your face is G.
> ...


:lol: I wish I had my write up on Wlad's pussyass. It went something like this?

"It doesn't take a G to punch a man in the face for spitting water in your face. Shit just a normal person would swing back or at least push the man. But Wlad, the most anti-G man in boxing just stood there and licked another man's saliva off his lips."


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I wish I had my write up on Wlad's pussyass. It went something like this?
> 
> "It doesn't take a G to punch a man in the face for spitting water in your face. Shit just a normal person would swing back or at least push the man. But Wlad, the most anti-G man in boxing just stood there and licked another man's saliva off his lips."


tens buck if you shoved one of these fools out the way to talk to the bitch they were talking to in the club, they'd go home to proudly jack off about how cool, calm, and collected they were in that situation


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I wish I had my write up on Wlad's pussyass. It went something like this?
> 
> "It doesn't take a G to punch a man in the face for spitting water in your face. Shit just a normal person would swing back or at least push the man. But Wlad, the most anti-G man in boxing just stood there and licked another man's saliva off his lips."


:rofl:lol: im dying


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> tens buck if you shoved one of these fools out the way to talk to the bitch they were talking to in the club, they'd go home to proudly jack off about how cool, calm, and collected they were in that situation


Lmao. Straight cakes post on this forum


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dont see how tyson biting holyfield's ear off is G at all

It was tyson's way of mentally giving up to a guy that had his number. He lost his composure.


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^

Doesn't get much more "G" than that. :lol:


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Gs are dead. All the real ones got clipped. Funerals not fun. Lip bitin. When you got hit hard you bit your bottom lip. The mortician works off it. You bite your bottom lio when you get clipped he tries to make it look normal An en it ends up lookin forced.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Man I hadn't thought about this in years, that was some cool shit to be fair
> 
> I can't find a clip of it but wasn't it Kellerman talking about Yank football?


----------



## superman1692 (Jun 3, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Harry greb hiding that he was blind in one eye. Everything about monzon was gangster.


Yea throwing his wife off a balcony and killing her. Pure gangster :good


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

fuck sucker punches, yelling at old men (merchant won that exchange btw :lol, ear biting, throwing wives off a balcony, all that...










that shit right there. theres the winner.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Maybe its a cultural thing and i dont understand what being a G is. There is some good mentions I can agree with but Floyd should never ever be there. He is the complete opposite of a G as a few have mentioned

-Sucker punching Ortiz
-Crying after the Baldomir fight because people walked out before it ended.
-Ducking Margarito when Margarito goes and calls him out to his face.
-Letting your uncle fight for you in the Judah outbreak. Thats your family man!!
-Avoiding Pac over the drug test.
-Telling Maidana he cant wear gloves that were approved by the commission.
-Always talking a big game then goes on to win boring decisions against overmatched opponents.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> @Pedrin1787 @Sexy Sergio (LEON) The consensus is Floyd is a not G. Let's move on and not ruin the thread.


I dropped it, no one else did though, lol.

This is now the "Is Floyd a G?" Thread.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Maybe its a cultural thing and i dont understand what being a G is. There is some good mentions I can agree with but Floyd should never ever be there. He is the complete opposite of a G as a few have mentioned
> 
> -Sucker punching Ortiz


Ortiz has a history of cheap shotting opponents. Floyd iced that mutherfucker and predicted before the fight hed.make Ortiz pay for any mistakes. G.



> a big game then goes on to win boring decisions against overmatched opponents.


Sounds like.a personal issue. Everyone is overmatched vs Floyd


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Slurp slurp slurp Floyd a G slurp blat!


Useless trying to reason with these guys. They're like the team elite from ESB except more retarded and more Floyd dick riding.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ortiz has a history of cheap shotting opponents. Floyd iced that mutherfucker and predicted before the fight hed.make Ortiz pay for any mistakes. G.
> 
> Sounds like.a personal issue. Everyone is overmatched vs Floyd


If their overmatched get them out of there. Its a spectator sport after all


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> tens buck if you shoved one of these fools out the way to talk to the bitch they were talking to in the club, they'd go home to proudly jack off about how cool, calm, and collected they were in that situation


Yeah because being at the club and gettin shoved by some dude is the same as standing in the ring at your brother's championship fight and totally ruining it for him.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Margarito and his loaded wraps gangsta as fuck


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Shake it off boss. Fuck em. Lames that never had struggle like you and I know


MichiganWarrior said:


> Ortiz has a history of cheap shotting opponents. Floyd iced that mutherfucker and predicted before the fight hed.make Ortiz pay for any mistakes. G.
> 
> Sounds like.a personal issue. Everyone is overmatched vs Floyd


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> If their overmatched get them out of there. Its a spectator sport after all


And mayweather gets more spectators.than any fighter alive. Whats your point


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

God, what a bunch of drama queens in here.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Useless trying to reason with these guys. They're like the team elite from ESB except more retarded and more Floyd dick riding.


Team G originated G fool. Who the fuck are you?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Shake it off boss. Fuck em. Lames that never had struggle like you and I know


Smh. Imagine someone spitting in Tysons face and making it out of the ring alive.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

If G is modern slang for Gangster Mayweather is a Z. If we're talking about boxing ability he is a double GG. His little boxing fans who point to his sucker punch on Ortiz as an example of his 'G' ness as a fighter do him a great disservice as it was fuckin pathetic . And they paid for that shit.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> And mayweather gets more spectators.than any fighter alive. Whats your point


doubt it.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> wipe Nigel Benn's cum off your lips bruh.
> 
> G Man KO1 over Nigel Benn


Gerald would disagree


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Michigan warrior is either the best wind up merchant on the internet or the most deluded cunt I've ever come across . I hope it's the first but I fear it's the second .


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> If G is modern slang for Gangster Mayweather is a Z. If we're talking about boxing ability he is a double GG. His little boxing fans who point to his sucker punch on Ortiz as an example of his 'G' ness as a fighter do him a great disservice as it was fuckin pathetic . And they paid for that shit.


Nothing pathetic about it. Mayweather iced that mutherfucker. The fact that Ortiz a fighter who was a habitual cheap shot artist got paid back ten fold made it all the much sweeter.

"If you make any mistakes you have to pay" Straight fucking G.

If you were from the hood and not hobbitville england you'd understand.

Oh and Mayweather orders hits on people, has had guys beaten and shot. Beat up his baby momma and did a month in jail. Definition of a gangster.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nothing pathetic about it. Mayweather iced that mutherfucker. The fact that Ortiz a fighter who was a habitual cheap shot artist got paid back ten fold made it all the much sweeter.
> 
> "If you make any mistakes you have to pay" Straight fucking G.
> 
> ...


using their Gay standards for G OJ Simpson wouldn't be a G


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> using their Gay standards for G OJ Simpson wouldn't be a G


Being a nice honorable family man who fights fair and respects his opponents and licks their man juice off their lips is a G lol.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Margarito hiding a concealed weapon in his gloves and beating mofos down with it without getting caught is some straight up al capone shit.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Pacquiao taking steroids is also some G shit. Floyd shouldn't have snitched on him.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Margarito hiding a concealed weapon in his gloves and beating mofos down with it without getting caught is some straight up al capone shit.


Yeah Margarito has a hint of gangster about him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Being a nice honorable family man who fights fair and respects his opponents and licks their man juice off their lips is a G lol.


:lol: a bunch of **** on this site. Some of the same "guys" who say Kim Kardashian is ugly or spend 10+ pages talking about the most handsome actor


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Oh and Mayweather orders hits on people, has had guys beaten and shot. Beat up his baby momma and did a month in jail. Definition of a gangster.


By that standard ...Edwin Valero is the G'est of them all.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

pernell Gttaker


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> By that standard ...Edwin Valero is the G'est of them all.


the consensus is that this guy is the G'st fighter ever


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nothing pathetic about it. Mayweather iced that mutherfucker. The fact that Ortiz a fighter who was a habitual cheap shot artist got paid back ten fold made it all the much sweeter.
> 
> "If you make any mistakes you have to pay" Straight fucking G.
> 
> ...


Mayweather hasn't scored a legitimate knockout in seven years. The fact that he had to rely on an opponent to let down his guard and relax in order to register one merely adds to the feeble, feminine image most people have of him.

Throwing hissy fits, breaking down in tears in public, forcing your opponent to change his gloves at last minute to nullify his power....that shit is definitely G....A....Y.

For fuck sake, they were matching this ponce up with a fucking woman in a hypothetical matchup earlier this year. That's how little he is respected as an actual man. He's just some corny, illiterate black guy who's only redeeming quality in life is his ability to box. He doesn't strike fear, doesn't command respect - he's just that obnoxious, Peter Pan wannabe that's been ducking that Asian dude since forever.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nothing pathetic about it. Mayweather iced that mutherfucker. The fact that Ortiz a fighter who was a habitual cheap shot artist got paid back ten fold made it all the much sweeter.
> 
> "If you make any mistakes you have to pay" Straight fucking G.
> 
> ...


Uhhh what...

So hes G for

Ordering hits and getting guys beaten and shot, even though he didnt do any of it himself.

And cause he beat up a woman ( lol serious, that makes you the opposite of gangster) and did a month in jail where he whined about the water and food being low quality and wanted to be let out because of it... 

:lol::-(

Im in jail for beating up a girl and I want out cause the food and water is icky, I just want a god damned pedicure im tired of this shit.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Most G in the ring..Morales switching southpaw in the 12th

Most g move out of the ring. The guy who jumped off a roof of a car and tried to punch Larry holmes


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Easily Gainr taking Norwood's belt and his 0 when Norwood hit him in the nuts, and Gainer answered back with like 3 :rofl if you've never seen it before see it! Fucking hilarious and awesome


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Most G in the ring..Morales switching southpaw in the 12th
> 
> Most g move out of the ring. *The guy who jumped off a roof of a car and tried to punch Larry holmes*


The one jumping of a car was Larry Holmes. :lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

From a domestic perspective, it's got to be Spike o Sullivan vs Anthony Fitzgerald. These two had bad blood for years, Fitzgerald had hounded and abused O Sullivan and his trainer Pascal Collins(brother or former two weight world champ Steve) in the media for years, and this fight was supposed a really good evenly matched grudge match. It ended up with Spike brutally sparking him out with a brilliant uppercut in the first round, but not only that he shoulder charged Fitzgerald before the first bell, fought the entire round with his hands down at his side and even had time for putting both his hands behind his back ala Roy Jones. Fitzgerald was actually a very durable guy, went 10 rounds each with both Andy Lee (some thought he beat Lee) and N'Jikam, so it made this stoppage pretty impressive.

Also Spike started celebrating like a madman after he won the fight like a G, and then one of Fitzgerald's fans threw a stool at him which missed Spike, shoulder roll :lol: Great entertainment:yep


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Gavilan did that thing flashy defensive fighters do where they back into a corner and put there hands on the ropes to dodge punches with just head movement. But Ralph Tiger Jones wasn't having any of it so he started winging shots at Gavilans body and Gavilan precede to slip those bodyshots. Did I mention Tiger Jones was a natural middleweight good enough to beat Sugar Ray Robinson and Gavilan was a welterweight.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> Uhhh what...
> 
> So hes G for
> 
> ...


Floyd isn't G but Sugar Ray Robinson and Tommy Hearns were serial woman abusers, would you say their still G?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Easily Gainr taking Norwood's belt and his 0 when Norwood hit him in the nuts, and Gainer answered back with like 3 :rofl if you've never seen it before see it! Fucking hilarious and awesome


:lol: fight was hilarious


----------



## Minotauro (Jun 6, 2013)

Morales going southpaw the last round against Pacman in their first fight.


----------



## Minotauro (Jun 6, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> *Most G in the ring..Morales switching southpaw in the 12th*
> 
> Most g move out of the ring. The guy who jumped off a roof of a car and tried to punch Larry holmes


Great minds


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

I fucking hate the scumbag but Don King flying the jury that acquitted him of insurance fraud on all all expenses paid holiday to the Caribbean was pretty gangster!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

CloudManZ said:


> Morales switching southpaw for his 12th round vs Pacquiao 1 and brawling with him.


By far the best example of this thread.

Also, Salido going in PR, as a heavy underdog going up against Lopez, the judges, and ref and still getting the KO...TWICE. :deal


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Floyd isn't G but Sugar Ray Robinson and Tommy Hearns were serial woman abusers, would you say their still G?


No, didnt say they were G in the first place :huh


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> No, didnt say they were G in the first place :huh


I didn't say you did but I just wanted to know your opinion on that.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Pacquiao's new commercial is G is fuck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :happy I have part of it saved because I sent it to Cellz in a PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pongsaklek 
Hadn't exactly fought bums though, he had a win over Koki.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Marquez being knocked down countless times by any version of Pac (young/fast/wise/big, etc.) and always being able to bounce back stronger. Such an underrated and overlooked accomplishment, mainly because he was fighting arguably the best fighter in the last 15-20 yrs.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Max Schmeling paying for part of Joe Louis funeral.
Floyd Patterson and Ingemar Johansson seeing eachother every year after their trilogy.
Cus D'Amato refusing to let Beau Jack shine his shoes.
Cus D'Amato taking 0$ from guys like Jose Torres/Michael Tyson.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

What are some more recent acts of G moves in the ring as of late..?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol:

I remember this thread, that one ****** Leon and @MichiganWarrior and @bballchump11 trying to claim scaredy boy Floyd was a G.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Floyd is a G. Vegas even moved his jail time so he could whoop on Cotto first and bring in the cash.

G!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Floyd is a G. Vegas even moved his jail time so he could whoop on Cotto first and bring in the cash.
> 
> G!


Na, he's a sucker punching, woman beater, that was safety first once he hit the big time, both in matchmaking and fighting.

Almost the anti-G of boxing.

Vegas makes a ton of Money off Floyd, that's why they moved his jail time, not because he's a G.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Joshua telling Wlad that he was going to beat his arse at the end of the 10th .Then coming out and doing it in the 11th.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Danny Williams knocking out his opponent with a dislocated arm


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Chino humping Broner


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Chino humping Broner


Not only that, but he combed his hair after the fight ended.

Chino was a G.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fury claiming he beat Wlad when he was a novice pro by out-saunering him.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Spitting water in the face of the undisputed heavyweight champ of the world is honestly one of the coolest things i've ever seen a fighter do, especially because the Kiltschko brothers are known for being controlling and playing mind games with their opponents
> 
> Licking it up is without a doubt the most fucked up bizarre thing possible though, when Chisora splatters Fury I doubt Wlad fights him, Chisora would have him shaken before they even step in to the ring and has the perfect style to end Wlad's dominance
> 
> ...


The first paragraph was bang on mate , the second not so much


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

One of the coolest things I've seen in the ring is Lennox Lewis sadistic grin after taking a couple of shots off Shannon Briggs before casually pounding him to the canvas . Can't post vids but if anyone could cheers.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Stone Rose said:


> The first paragraph was bang on mate , the second not so much


Ha fucking hell, proper blast from the past that, I genuinely thought Del was gonna beat Fury, i'm 60% sure I was joking about him beating Wlad though


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Maidana Mayweather 1 was all G by Mr. Maidana... he surprised the hell out of everyone and made it a close affair and showed 0 respect towards TBE like a true G


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Na, he's a sucker punching, woman beater, that was safety first once he hit the big time, both in matchmaking and fighting.
> 
> Almost the anti-G of boxing.
> 
> Vegas makes a ton of Money off Floyd, that's why they moved his jail time, not because he's a G.


:rofl Still salty


----------



## joe297 (Jul 29, 2014)

If it's not already been mentioned maidana dry jumping broner in retaliation.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> The first paragraph was bang on mate , the second not so much


That wasn't a G move at all. Del Boy looked like a mut with that action and a worthy candidate for an ass whooping. Which Vitali obviously had ready waiting for him


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

The klit inbreds try to pull bitch moves like Joshua said he enters the ring and sees vitklit staring him down like he wants to fight. They think they can intimidate people with that shit


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

As I mentioned many times the most gangsta move ever is margarito beating mofos with concealed weapon in his gloves and getting away with it for years. 

That some Al capon shit. 

Most of you bitch asses talking about good honourable things and calling it G moves.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Being a nice honorable family man who fights fair and respects his opponents and licks their man juice off their lips is a G lol.


@MichiganWarrior I still find it very strange how u don't see Wlad's move as G there, even after all these years. Wlad was doing the most G thing by showing Chisora "see i'll taste your spit and water, I don't give a fuck".


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Spitting water in the face of the undisputed heavyweight champ of the world is honestly one of the coolest things i've ever seen a fighter do, especially because the Kiltschko brothers are known for being controlling and playing mind games with their opponents
> 
> Licking it up is without a doubt the most fucked up bizarre thing possible though, when Chisora splatters Fury I doubt Wlad fights him, Chisora would have him shaken before they even step in to the ring and has the perfect style to end Wlad's dominance
> 
> ...


Bookmarked


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> and this is one of the many reasons why I regret introducing the term among the boxing fan population
> 
> while Mayorga is one of the most G fighters of all time, that action was pure stupid
> 
> the best gangsters make themselves untouchable


God, Leon was such a cunt. I'm glad he doesn't post anymore.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Chacal said:


> God, Leon was such a cunt. I'm glad he doesn't post anymore.


I always felt like he had some personality disorder.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

jack johnson married a prostitute


still G?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> I always felt like he had some personality disorder.


Yeah he was a full on sociopath


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Yeah he was a full on sociopath


is he died?


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

His local Internet café probably shut down


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> @MichiganWarrior I still find it very strange how u don't see Wlad's move as G there, even after all these years. Wlad was doing the most G thing by showing Chisora "see i'll taste your spit and water, I don't give a fuck".


What if Chisora had jacked off onto Wlad's face instead? Would it have been ultimate G for Wlad to lick it up too?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Peden knocking out Campbell when Campbell was showboating with his chin out.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Peden knocking out Campbell when Campbell was showboating with his chin out.


Nate Campbell is an idiot.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Larry Holmes dropkick on Trevor Berbick


----------

